# Gear Deal Today only



## pedxing (May 30, 2003)

Snow Leopard is doing a 20% off customer appreciation day.  You need to use the coupon code FRI20 to get it. I just did the one big purchase on my list (('til winter?): a Marmot Hydrogen for 200 with shipping (21oz for a 30 degree bag).  You can use it for things that are on sale, so if you are looking for a Marmot bag, MSR tent, or Granite Gear bag - check it out. http://store.yahoo.com/cgi-bin/clink?skishop+BPPQdb+index.html+fri20


----------

